# Auschwitz



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

Has anybody been to auschwitz.is the a camping spot near there.info would be great thinking maybe going in June.thanks


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

What happened to your plans for Sweden and the Atlantic Road in Norway, Shuggy?


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

You can stay at the Memorial, about 400 metres from Auswich with electric hook up and water, or stay in the car park on site.

Keith


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

Daughter has a project in collage about the hollacost
So i said if she wants ied take her daughter comes first


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

You can park across the road from the Museum - the same car park you would use as a day visitor:
http://www.campercontact.com/campersite/detail/id/11741

That's where we stayed when we went in 2011
http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/08/auschwitz.html


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

Is it safe wat about tolls ?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: M*



rocky1968 said:


> Is it safe wat about tolls ?


It was guarded, perfectly safe and in the comfort of other motorhomers.

Here is info on the Polish toll roads:
http://www.viatoll.pl/en


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

Cheers guys


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ironically, it is 'guarded' ...


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ironically, it is 'guarded' ...


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We stayed here 3 years ago, very quiet and safe. Just down the road from the main site.

http:/www.cdim.pl/en/oferta/camping


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Not sure what others think of Auschwitz, but prior to visiting I went to Drachau near Munich. It was shocking enough on it's own, but it didn't prepare me for was was in store at Auschwitz Birkenau. This was extermination on a massive scale.

I think by visiting one of the smaller camps first, it really emphasises the size of Auschwitz Birkenau.

Might be a good idea to watch "Schindlers List" before you go or in the MH, then visit the factory in Krakow.


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

My son visited Auschwitz in 2012 in his Sootyvan (Bedford Bambi) and made some notes on his trip.

http://www.sootyvan.com/travel/travel-blog-2012/europe-2012/europe-blog/

The blog is a bit lengthy - scroll down to Days 6 & 7 which cover the relevant bits about Auschwitz.

Norman


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

MrsW's paternal grandparents were victims of the holocaust and sadly, ended their days at Auschwitz.

He (paternal grandfather) was a VERY senior Doctor in Berlin, they were taken from their house and compelled to live with others in small flats in different parts of Berlin before being taken to the "showcamp" at Theresienstadt where they were interned for two years before being moved to Auschwitz-Birkenau where they were slaughtered in 1944.

Our youngest daughter has visited there and was overcome with emotion but found it a very moving experience and one that she wished the remainder of the family would undertake.

She was also with us in Berlin when two "stolper-stein" were unveiled outside the last house they freely occupied. These brass plagues are set in the pavement at the German Government's expense - so far more than 20,000 have been installed in various countries. We were present for the installation and it was very moving with about 50 local residents gathered around.

We went back to the site the following year and the plagues are immaculate - cared for on a daily basis by the local school-children - his life is also celebrated in a local care home with a wing named after him and his picture proudly displayed.

He fought in the First World War, was decorated and commended for his actions, and then persecuted and killed 26 years later........ We still have his medals and all the letters he sent to his wife at the time. His three children escaped from Germany in 1938 thanks to the work done by Archbishop Bell.

My point in posting this is simply so that others can realise that the horrors committed there are real and still have a marked effect on those alive today.

So, yes, a visit for us is also on the cards, I will note these details, but we may well fly......

Dave


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

Thanks penquin uve made my mind up i am going cheers m8


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Poland*

We went in 1994 by coach. The tour included a visit to the camps but very few people on the coach joined the tour. I am "glad" I went and we had a fantastic guide. It's not somewhere I would probably want to revisit though, but to see what went on, rooms full of human hair and so on, it was almost unbelievable.

We were there in June - it was VERY hot.

Russell


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

My son feels very strongly about the place and, as a photographer, wanted to tell a story of the place for those who can't get there. His result is here:

http://photo.net/photodb/member-photos?user_id=445628

For any pro phot's out there he was given the John Goodrin award for it.


----------

